# Bend OR any LBS's work on Campy there?



## Carbonsnail (Jan 14, 2006)

I may be making the move to Bend OR this summer and was wondering if the LBS's there do work on Campy equipped bikes. Thanks


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Try these guys:

Lakeside Bicycles: Amazing Bikes & Accessories for Every Rider just south of Portland in Lake Oswego Oregon


Or these guys:

En Selle
6200 SW Virginia St.
97239 Portland
Phone: 503-244-6738
Fax: 503-244-6738 
email: [email protected]


----------



## Scrapr (Sep 25, 2008)

The two suggestions above are in PDX. Only 3 hrs away from Bend, Or. So if you don't mind 6 hrs in the car...

Try Hutch's. 2 shops in Bend

yelp review: Hutch's Bicycle Store - Bend, OR

Hutch's has daily & weekly rides. I've heard the weekday rides can bring out some good riders. (ie: better than me)

Pine Mountain Sports has a nice looking store. Haven't been in there. (We have a vacation home in Bend) Maybe more of an all sports store instead of a full on bike shop?

Hutch's Bicycle Store - Bend, OR


----------



## Carbonsnail (Jan 14, 2006)

*Big help thanks*

Thank you both great info.


----------



## CO500 (Feb 7, 2013)

If your thinking about Bend there are plenty of shops in town for whatever you need. Sunnyside Sports is a good one.
Also we host a ride called the Central Oregon 500. This would be a great introduction into the local rides that are available. For info on the ride check MBSEF dot org


----------



## Carbonsnail (Jan 14, 2006)

Thanks a bunch CO500 I will check out the info for the 500 miler.


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

For installation and normal maintenance, I'm sure any of the major shops in town will work on Campy-equipped bikes (Hutch's on the east side has done fine with mine), but I don't think you could, for example, have somebody rebuild your shifters (maybe I'm wrong). Also, based on my limited experience, stock of parts on hand is pretty limited.


----------

